# 2 Domains auf einem Host mit Mod_Rewrite verwalten?



## thalers (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suchen nach einer Lösung, wie ich eine Umleitung einer Domain in ein Unterverzeichniss des Webservers schaffen kann, wenn ich 2 Domains auf einem Host liegen habe. Dabei sollte im Browser die URL incl. aufgerufener Seite ganz normal zu sehen sein. Es sollte nicht erkenntlich sein, dass die URL in ein Unterverzeichnis am Host verweist. 

http://www.domain1.at ==> index.html im root Verzeichnis
http://www.domain2.at ==> sollte auf index.html im Unterverzeichnis root/website2/ verweisen

Bei Aufruf der domain2 sollte man im Browser http://www.domain2.at/aufgerufene_unterseite.html sehen (also nicht http://www.domain1.at/website2/aufgerufene_unterseite.html)

Folgendes hätte ich gefunden:

Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} domain2.at
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/website2
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ website2/$1 [L]

Stammt von der Seite: http://corz.org/serv/tricks/htaccess2.php (Überschrift:multiple domains in one root).  Das wäre genau die gewünschte Lösung, doch leider funktioniert diese irgend wie nicht. Ich lande nach Aufruf der http://www.Domain2.at ganz normal im root-Verzeichnis...

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte (bin kein .htaccess Experte). Vielen Dank!

Stefan


Zur Info warum ich es nicht über den Provider mache:
Das naheliegendste - über der Provider einrichten - geht leider nicht, weil der Provider es nicht macht (UPC - Österreich). Ich habe auch einige andere im Webgefunden, die bei diesem Provider das Problem haben, aber leider keine Lösung dazu. Der Provider bietet nur eine Frame-Lösung oder eine Weiterleitung an - beides nicht zufriedenstellend. Alternativ verweist der Provider auf die Mod_Rewrite Lösung hin, die man aber selber erstellen muss.


----------

